# Hardware mesh for covering Ferret Nation



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey all,

I know a thousand questions have been asked about hardware mesh, but I still seem to have one.

When getting something to cover a Ferret Nation, what kind of mesh should I use? And more importantly, where do I get it?

I figure it shouldn't be galvanized as even though it's outside the cage it could still get pee on it. But I don't know where on earth I can find something that is pvc or plastic coated. So what does everyone else use? And where did you get it?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I know some people find green PVC coated hardware cloth at Home Depot and Lowe's and places like that, but I couldn't find any. I had to use galvanized, and I'm hoping that it won't get too icky too quickly. But my rats are such chewers I figure even if I got the coated wire, they'd chew the PVC off anyway, so it's probably not a big deal that I couldn't find it. The galvanized wire was in the fencing section, with chicken wire and stuff.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I've seen green all-plastic wire, but definitely not PVC coated, and I've been to a couple of Home Depots and a Lowe's.

I just woke up and my rat who can get out was under my bed! It was easy enough to get her out, but this is the first time she's gone anywhere but up to the top of the cage and back down, so I definitely need to find something.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

If anyone else has a suggestion I'd really appreciate it. I was just on my computer, looked down, and there was Ratlas staring at me. She then ran away into a recliner and it was very difficult to get her back out (Partially because she'd found the treat bag and stashed it).

So definitely tomorrow I gotta put *something* up, and I'd like to make it something that will last.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I think really the best way to go is either the covered hardware cloth, and if you can't find that to just go with galvanized. There really aren't many options. One person used screen mesh, like for windows or doors, but s/he said the rats chewed through it. So I'm not sure what else you could do.

By the way, I *love* the name Ratlas Shrugged


----------

